# 5hp Birggs and Stratton outboard



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

My motor is fine at idle and will run at idle (moving a little faster than trolling speed). When I go to gas it up it will die. I have messed with my tuning screw on the carburetor but nothing I do has seemed to help. It is air cooled and is a 4 stroke. If any one has any tips let me know? Or where to start. I am thinking of possibly doing a rebuild on the carburetor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some Sea Foam is likely worth a try before tearing it down.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very dirty air filter will make'em do that.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like a dirty carb. Take it apart and clean it or take it somewhere to have it done, either way. Start using a fuel additive after its clean. The alcohol in the gas is what is plugging it up more than likely. I prefer Lucas gas treatment myself, half ounce per gallon.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Your starving for fuel, most likely a plugged main jet or an air leak where the carb mounts to the head. If you'd like you can bring it down to my motorcycle shop I give forum members a big discount.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh and sea foam is just a gimmick, stabil will turn your gas into jelly. Draining your carb for the off season is worse then leaving gas in it. The best thing is to just start it once a month. The reason gas goes bad in a carb is because aluminum is acidic to gas and the ethenol they put in fuel these days speeds up this process.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Seafoam ain't no gimmick period----------


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Packfish said:


> Seafoam ain't no gimmick period----------


Waste of money in my opinion, it can't even clean out jets. I couldn't count how many customers of mine tried it first before bringing their bike to me. Believe in your gimmicks all you want ol timer it's not going to hurt my feelings none just telling you what I know works and what doesn't.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can give you 4 outboard motor mechanics on the Great Lakes that will beg to differ- all one's opinion I know- I just know I have seen it work so may times that I will continue to give them my money


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The only time I used it it made my truck blow smoke like crazy. I got a "check engine" light pretty quick. I took it to AutoZone and they plugged it in to their computer. It said I had a bad 02 sensor. He said he's seen it before with Seafoam. I don't know if it ruined my sensor or just sooted it over. I hear it's good stuff but I'll never use it again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And what reason do you think you blew black smoke ? Think about if for a second- I actually had a neighbor call me and said he wanted to know if I had a fire- nope but sure had a clean carb after that.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

:deadhorse:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Packfish said:


> And what reason do you think you blew black smoke ? Think about if for a second- I actually had a neighbor call me and said he wanted to know if I had a fire- nope but sure had a clean carb after that.


I honestly don't know and I didn't check my carb. I think it was responsible for fouling my 02 sensor more than ruining it. But, I haven't dared us it since.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

groganite said:


> :deadhorse:


 yes


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If this is happening while the motor is not on the boat, be aware the Briggs and Stratton has a governor that will not allow the motor to rev up too much. My motor would sputter when I would crank the throttle when not mounted on the boat, when on the boat the water resistance kept the RPM's down. Just a thought......


----------

